

Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron Beta Released - marrone
http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta

======
aflag
I'm a bit unsure about the benefits of wubi. I admit I probably haven't given
the topic enough consideration, but at first thought giving Windows users an
easier time seems hurtful for free software. After all, it will encourage
people to keep using non-free software. I say that because people using
windows will be encouraged to keep their windows and using wubi for installing
GNU/Linux, which runs right from windows' file system. So I expect that people
meeting free software through that path is more likely to always keep using
non-free software, as opposed to the ones who have a free system installed on
a different partition.

Of course, one may argue that stuff like wubi makes it easier for people who
would never use free software to at least try some. But if our ultimate goal
is to have everyone using free software only, is that being hepful in the long
term? That's a question that I never fully understood the answer, maybe
someone here can shed me some light.

As you can notice, I do believe in free software as the best mean of software
distribution, I'm a little tired of discussing that; so I hope people will
talk about my question rather than my premisse that the ultimate goal is to
have people only using free software.

------
Prrometheus
My biggest issue with Ubuntu is that I can't browse the web with firefox and
edit a document with emacs at the same time on my 2.0Ghz 512 MB RAM laptop.
Maybe I just need to suck it up and get a more upscale machine.

~~~
jakewolf
Shouldn't that just be a $50 RAM upgrade.

